# WYZE meets MICE



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I set up a $20 WYZE camera to catch my basement pests in action. Motion activated, WIFI connected, sends 12 second clips to your phone on any action detected. Automatic day and night operation. Love it.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QMP5gA-Z9E[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I put some peanut oil in a jar in order to catch a mouse but not kill it. The idea was that the mouse would go in the jar but being so slippery it could not get out. I put a Popsicle stick in the jar with one end coated with peanut butter as an attractant. I can't believe he could hang down by his hind legs and pull the Popsicle stick up, out, and run off with it. I'm also missing a ladder. This isn't over.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TBdcCsZYbk[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

"No man shall share his castle with mice." - TommyTester

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N10AsXziiM[/media]


----------

